# El Grande Clarification



## creativewriting (Dec 3, 2013)

I was looking at the El Grande nib sections and had a question.  The Nib sections are sold in fine, medium, and broad.  The fine and the broad are more expensive than the medium.  If you are going to change out the nib is there any other difference in the section and feed that I should be aware of.  I am assuming the nib section and feeds are the same for all three styles?

Just for clarification the Nib section is M10 x 1?

Thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keith;
I have used the El Grande/Churchill front sections in fine, medium and broad tip. I can see NO difference in the feed or housing. The only difference I've noticed is the nib tip.

All three are 10x1 mm threads.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 3, 2013)

Perfect! no need to spend an extra $4 per section if I am switching it out after the fact. Thanks for the clarification.




PenMan1 said:


> Keith;
> I have used the El Grande/Churchill front sections in fine, medium and broad tip. I can see NO difference in the feed or housing. The only difference I've noticed is the nib tip.
> 
> All three are 10x1 mm threads.


----------

